# weekend?



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

anyone out this weekend. weather is iffy but ive got nothing better to do.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

i might be out, i no that saterday if i do go out its gunna be in the afternoon but i think ill be out sunday and monday for shure, but towards eliot key and boca chita around there


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

howd you guys do? I cancelled my saturday trip b/c conditions didnt look too favorable....


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

the weather was horible, i threw out of dinner key and made the run to the coral gables water way. i was just cruisin around sat no fishing :'( , but when i was in there i met up with a buddy of mine that was just hanging out in the water way to. we decided to head out some were, so we did right into the bad weather, it looked flat from far but a couple seconds into crossong the key biscayne bay towards nixon beach it got horrible, im talking about 2,3 ft waves, i hurried into a inlet by key biscayne a hanged out there till the stormed passed. when we decided to head back in yea the storm passed but the waves just got worse, that lil 13 whaler said " lets go and hold on" sure inuff we made it back safe , ill post pics up soon of the bad weather.........


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I went out on saturday and got a rat red.. Cant stand this weather. wind blows.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Raulito...I take it you bought the 13 whaler with the 50 hp on it?

If so, where are the pics in the bragging section?   :-?


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

thats what i figured..... posts some of them pics f that nasty weather.... you have any pics running the whaler in it?


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

i got plenty of pics pics for you guys too see i am going to post them up tonight when i get the cable from my gf house, i left the dam cable there. the whaler sure can take a beeting stay tuned for the pics i will put them on bragging spot.

p.s we got to get some ppl together to go out and fish here or in the keys


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

if im not working or taking car eof the baby, i am always game to put faces with names.....


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

im heading down to the keys this weekend, i think saterday not shure. the pictures are up on bragging spot of my skiff and the bad weather, and i might do some night fishing friday here in biscayne bay


----------

